# Is this a true bayonet?



## Lyly (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen this knife before and can it really be used on a bayonet? It is said that it can fit together with a AK47 rifle. Maybe it is a copy of some old military knife that was used back in one of the wars? The website that it is on is www.lducompany.com I am wondering if it can fit on any other types of guns or rifles. Does it look like something that would be used by Chinese, Koreans, or Russians. Here is a link to the knives page http://www.liangdianup.com/knives_1.htm and it is the knife with the number 406023 right at the top of the page.Any help would be appreciated before I order it all the way from China


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2008)

My other half who's ex military says yes it's a bayonet.


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 4, 2008)

Uhm, these are sold at about 5$ each here, and aren't likely to be made in the USSR as the stamp claims. As I didn't, don't, and will never have acces to an AK47, I can't comment on if it fits the rifle. BTW, google-ing the terms "AK bayonet" resulted in this site and many others, so you could find the info you need quite quickly.

_(I just noticed the "account being reviewed" tag under his/her name - so I'm not the only one who finds the post strange)_


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahriman said:


> Uhm, these are sold at about 5$ each here, and aren't likely to be made in the USSR as the stamp claims. As I didn't, don't, and will never have acces to an AK47, I can't comment on if it fits the rifle. BTW, google-ing the terms "AK bayonet" resulted in this site and many others, so you could find the info you need quite quickly.
> 
> _(*I just noticed the "account being reviewed" tag under his/her name - so I'm not the only one who finds the post strange*)_


 

probably advertising his own website?
Just a thought though, in this day and age you wouldn't think bayonets would still be needed on weapons but in Afghanistan the British Paras a couple of months ago had to fix bayonets and were fighting hand to hand with the taliban. Paras won. Bayonet drill is still taught here in the time honoured way of runnng up to a straw dummy and stabbing him agressively.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 5, 2008)

The USMC used old tires hanging on posts and from ropes when I was active for bayonet training.  I think they're gone high tech with rubber torso dummies now a days though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2008)

AK-47 Bayonet?

http://www.rusmilitary.com/images/ak47_bayonet.jpg

http://www.gun-zone.com/images/Rifles/ak47bayonet.gif

http://www.keepshooting.com/product.../add-ons/ak-47-bayonet-romanian-combatbig.jpg

http://www.rusmilitary.com/images/bayonet_ak47.jpg

http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00MVQTgfGlBtuvM/Bayonet.jpg


----------



## chinto (Nov 10, 2008)

any blade or spike that attaches to the muzzle of the rifle, permanently or detachable, is a bayonet.... some are better the others..


----------



## David43515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lyly said:


> Has anyone ever seen this knife before and can it really be used on a bayonet? It is said that it can fit together with a AK47 rifle. Maybe it is a copy of some old military knife that was used back in one of the wars? The website that it is on is www.lducompany.com I am wondering if it can fit on any other types of guns or rifles. Does it look like something that would be used by Chinese, Koreans, or Russians. Here is a link to the knives page http://www.liangdianup.com/knives_1.htm and it is the knife with the number 406023 right at the top of the page.Any help would be appreciated before I order it all the way from China


 
Generally speaking bayonettes are made to fit on a specific model or series of models of rifle. If it fits on an AK47 it may fit on an SKS because both are widely used in China, but it wouldn`t fit on a rifle from a different model series because the lug is a different shape. SO You wouldn`t be able to mount it on a Mauser for instance.


----------



## chinto (Apr 20, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Generally speaking bayonettes are made to fit on a specific model or series of models of rifle. If it fits on an AK47 it may fit on an SKS because both are widely used in China, but it wouldn`t fit on a rifle from a different model series because the lug is a different shape. SO You wouldn`t be able to mount it on a Mauser for instance.



I have to agree, if you want a bayonet for a particular weapon you need to tell us what the weapon is, and what caliber weapon. ( some come in more then one caliber ..)


----------

